# Patriotic western flyer custom build



## OZ1972 (Mar 17, 2021)

Just built this patriotic bike out of just old parts laying around,  good yard art bike with basket & flower box on the back  , thanks for looking  !!!!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 17, 2021)

Oh beautiful, for spacious skies & amber waves of grain! 
For purple mountains majesty 
Above the fruited plains

AMERICA, AMERICA

God shed his grace on thee!!

Sorry, your yard art made me break out into song.....  

Nicely done!


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 17, 2021)

What are those bars used? I kinda like them & they may fit a build I have


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks guys !!!!!


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 18, 2021)

Real nice custom bike!  I will look you up during my upcoming Ohio trip.  Planning on being in your neck of the woods the last of April and the first of May.


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 22, 2021)

Thats great looking forward to seeing you !!!!!!


----------

